# Front diff,,,round two!!!



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Long story short broke a rear axle at the creek. Tried to limp on home (one more crossing) and hit what seemed to be quick sand off the movie Indiana Jones. While making an attempt to get it out the front went BOOM. Only had it buried to the floor board, that would equal about 22" deep.












































The good is didn't bust the billet case, just everything inside it. I think the sprague cage give up first.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Not sure how this got in the how to, please move to SxS general.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks P!!!!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Dang sloboy, I thought you had the front diff issue solved. That ranger must be making too much HP. It cracked that ring gear all the way through. Wow. 
So what's the plan now?


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Gone give it one more go!!Going to use a sprague carrier with life time warranty an not the Polaris HD aluminum one.

Also found the front a arm mounts were cracking. Fixed this problem.
















Re welded and welded the inside.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

10-4. You'll have that thing bulletproof sooner or later. 
We're going to CCC for July 4th weekend, y'all gonna be around?


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

We gone ride Fair River.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Dand bud hate to hear this. Hey, see if you can get the inners cryoed. It's really not that expnsive to get it done and well worth the money. Just a thought.... No problems with mine yet, broke about 4 axles though. I'm not impressed with these Rhinos at all except for they are VERY affordable.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Where you get the cryoed done at ?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I'll check with a buddy of mine and get back with ya, they have had several parts done and they have not broken anything since. One fella was goin through front diffs in his RZR900 every couple months it seemed like, He then got the inners cryoed and all is still good since then, and he gives his pure HE!!.... If I remember right it was only a few hundred bucks but WELL worth the money. For a comparison they say the stock piece is like hooking the first part of your two index fingers together and pulling them apart, after the cryo it's like hooking all eight of your fingers together and trying to pull them apart. It's basically a proccess where they freeze the parts to about 300 below zero and then heat them back up several times which they say it changes the molecular structure of the metal, the result is a super strong part that is uncomparable to a stock one.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I need to get the ring gear an pinion done,, like ASAP got to have my wheels for 4 July. You got my number text me .


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yeah Daniel, I believe those were the parts he had done also. I'll give him a call this evening and get the info for ya, he's at the lake today so I doubt I can get a hold of him right now. I do know he sent them off and had them back pretty quick. I'll text ya with the info as soon as I talk to him. And where yall riding for the 4th ??


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Ok cool, probably also have sprague carrier (even tho I just bought a life time warranty one) an rollers done to .

---------- Post added at 10:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 AM ----------

He'll may as well have the billet case done to!!!!'


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

On another note, our group is talking about planning a trip to the new MuddyBottoms around the end of the summer, you wanna go ?? Long trip so gotta plan way ahead for it, basically just like a mud nats trip for our group !! Maybe Boggs and Boulders sometime between now and then too. We need to get together and ride man !!!


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah I'm down. I heard they were only going to be open for event type things and will announce them. We have been talking for years about getting together an riding but something always happens. We having a lil party for the 4 on the creek if ya wanna come?

---------- Post added at 10:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 AM ----------

We got a camp on pearl river which is about 2 miles down back road from fair river where we ride. So we gone stay at camp all weekend the 4 an fish, ride, drink.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Might just do that, no plans yet. You got somewhere I can sleep ?? I could bring my camper... Anywhere to set it up at the creek ?? LMAO I can hold enough water and fuel to dry camp for about three days.. Our group will prolly be at the local creek too, just wanting to ride somewhere different. How far is it from My house here in central Al to yours ?? What part of MS are you in ??


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

You can set your camper up at my camp house, It right on a black top road, got lights an water. Going to put a plug in on my pole for camper just for times like this.

Fair river runs it the pearl an we can ride from the mouth to upper bridge which is about 8 miles . A good friend of mine owns land at the mouth an that's were we parting .


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I'm an electrician by trade so maybe we can fix the plug situation while I was there. LOL Got one here at my house to keep my batteries charged and ready to go all the time. My wife is in the pool bussiness so she'll have to work that weekend, so I would be flying solo if I come.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

That cool, we have room in our camp. The couch in glass room makes into bed, the kids will sleep on the bunk bed. Or there is plenty of floor space. It don't matter to me which ever is easier on you. I have my boat there to checking lines an nets.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

K bud I'll let ya know, And I'll get that cryo info to ya as soon as possible !!


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## noshoes (Mar 4, 2011)

Heres the cryo info sloboy Sorry I didnt get back with you last night J2, I worked pretty late. It is percryo.com 1-877-777-1699


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks, will look into it.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Well got a surprise when I started changing the guts over, the old diffs have been replaced with a upgraded part number. Old diff 11 tooth pinion 42 tooth ring gear, new diff 13 tooth pinion 40 tooth ring gear. Pinion won't fit in billet housing. Called several Polaris dealers and this is the diff they are going to. Not sure about this cause there is bit of difference there on the ratio. And the saga continues!!


----------

